# Undercoat Rake?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried? Would the rake be helpful with the coat blowing?????
I am in the buying mood....and I keep seeing the rake and was wondering about it. 

No, Dexter is not blowing his coat, just getting prepared.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I don't know about the blowing stage, if it would be good or not. I know that several months ago I used the furminator on Vinny and was delighted with the results. THEN I found out I was not suppose to remove the undercoat on a hav!
Actually, his undercoat has now regrown about 2 1/2 inches and has not matted at all. I'm actually considering raking it out again. He has so much coat that it lay down much better without all that undercoat.
I never thought about it for blowing. I'm curious t see what answers you get.
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I would avoid using an undercoat rake if you can help it. In my experience, anything (including dematting tools and thinning shears) that leaves the hair different lengths will result in more matting as the hairs rub together.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there any good news for the coat blowing stage?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is there any good news for the coat blowing stage?


I am all ears.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The blowing coat stage isn't all that bad, but you really can't avoid it either. Stay away from the specialty tools and just get a good comb and you'll both be fine. 

I assume you are grooming him regularly even if he doesn't need it. Keep it regular and make sure he enjoys it and you'll get through the rough stages.

I think there are many times that we are unbalanced - whether you expect a hurricane during rainy season or whether you expect a dry month during rainy season. Just know that rain comes during rainy season and you'll be fine. 

Enjoy your Havanese.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is there any good news for the coat blowing stage?


Nope....... your Hav learns to hate grooming and you can't pet or touch them without feeling for more mats.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I did not like the 3 months of blowing coat. For me it went from "fun" to "work". It had been easy and we enjoyed the brushing and I loved to put Cicero down looking fluffy with his topknot in place ~ and it didn't take long. During blowing coat it HAD to be done ~ and more often ~ and it takes longer to get every mat out! It was a JOB. I can see where people get a puppy cut because if I were working or had children ~ I don't know that I could have stayed on top of it. I kept telling myself each time..."this WILL end." I think it was best to brush several times a day than to wait for it to get worse. I also put a satin pillowcase on the lining in his crate and it seemed to help. I stayed up late some nights to brush when I didn't want to!! It wasn't easy for me and I got close to cutting many times but I kept saying....this will end....this will end. It did and Cicero still has his hair!! BUT I know we have another coat blowing due and I'm hoping it will not be as bad or last as long....because I'm not sure I will make it next time. It takes patience and determination to see that long coat! I've seen it so now I'm asking myself "do I want to keep it?" I also have to say - Cicero likes his grooming - or it could have been a different story!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Nope....... your Hav learns to hate grooming and you can't pet or touch them without feeling for more mats.


LOL Sandi!

Harley has started to run when he sees me pick up the combs...I too check him everytime he gets near me....and if I touch his hair in that 'checking for matts mode' he'll look at me with those eyes :suspicious:...it reminds me of years ago when two of my kids came home with headlice....oooohhh....still shudder just thinking about it! And I was always checking, checking, checking.....

Still I'm determined....I've made it this far....

I agree with you Dale...if I had younger kids or worked outside the home I don't know how I would manage this. With Seymour his matts are fairly simple (knock on wood) but Harley at this point is a full time job and he's the biggest baby out of the two. I have debated cutting his coat several times and even had both of them into a groomer a few months ago. It was my groomer who actually talked me _out_ of cutting Harley down. Because of the thickness and texture of his coat...if we opted for a shorter cut he really felt the matts would only be _worse_. The only other option would be to shave him right down and then the whole texture of his coat would never be the same.

It is getting better (knocking on wood, again) and the matts are becoming fewer and I'm able to keep on top of them. But for a few weeks it was really horrific. I only dared give him a bath three days ago. There was no way I could with his entire body being matted.

Oh, my groomer also mentioned that if I was going to keep his coat not to use any matt splitter, rake or slicker brush....big no no's which can end up breaking his coat and creating more matts.

I know it sounds depressing, but I think it really depends on their coat type, the amount of time you have and patience (you will really be amazed at how much you actually have  ). Only you can decide what you're able to do when the time comes.

Oh, and I found that if I didn't try to get every single matt out at one time I took a lot of pressure off of myself and Harley....it will still be there later, maybe a little bigger but at least you're not driving each other crazy :wink:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Pat,

I think we need to see the new pictures of the boys.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> I also put a satin pillowcase on the lining in his crate and it seemed to help.


 This is a really good tip! A lot of times your choice of bedding actually contributes to the matting.

And don't forget, if you aren't showing your dog, there is nothing wrong with sparing both of you the misery and just getting a puppy cut. Yes, you'll still have some mats to remove, but it is so much easier.

At the very least, shave those armpits! That area is so tender that you can cause a lot of stress when trying to remove those mats if you aren't patient and your Hav isn't relaxed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Advice! Thanks everybody! No rakes, mat splitters, or slickers....Just a good comb and brush. Parts of Dexter hair will be short and parts will be long. 

Yes.....I am constantly feeling for something whenever I pick up Dexter...I still give Dexter his shoulder massages, belly rubs, and ear rubbing.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ugg, all this is reminding I have Gabby coming up.......


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is there any good news for the coat blowing stage?


Yes, your dematting and grooming skills will greatly improve!  Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Is there any good news for the coat blowing stage?


Yes, it doesn't last forever. I was like Dale, I kept thinking this won't last forever. And trimming under her arms really helped.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The belly was trimmed short.....Oh! Such a tender area! I would not even like to TRY to remove a mat in the armpit area!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*Pat's cream-colored Hav*

Hello Pat,

I was drawn to the photo of your cream-colored boy/girl? because I see his/her hair on top of the head didn't stay back either, just like my Mojito. Is he/she still a puppy? does the hair stay back now? I'm curious because Mojito is already 2 years old, and it won't stay back, so he's always wearing a topknot, except in the ring of course (where a little hairspray is needed, and still sometimes it falls over his eyes...) Thankfully, the grooming with FCI is a bit more "undone" so he doesn't look bad. ) Mambo's, on the other hand, will stay back for longer. He's in a topknot anyway. I've seen a lot of Havs not wear hairspray ringside, and they just need their hair brushed back.

So I'm curious about the status of your adorable dog's hair on top of the head.

thanks!

Ana


----------

